# Omicron Variant



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Supposedly more contagious than Delta. Don't know the lethality yet. Likely already in US.

One theory is it is to create lockdowns and depress economies to blunt the effect of inflation.
Another is so that individual investors will be scared out of the market so brokers can buy cheap before the Santa Claus rally.
Or maybe it is just more bad luck!


----------



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

I believe I read it was 50 times more contagious than Delta. If so that's bad.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Anyone with even a passing knowledge of virology knows that viruses mutate, often very quickly. This is normal and those who want us to cower know that it is normal. It is why we have to get a flu shot each year, the flu viruses are in a constant state of mutation. Usually, when a virus becomes easier to spread, it becomes less lethal. This is how the pandemic will end, with a flu like sickness from an endemic Covid virus.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

manfred said:


> I believe I read it was 50 times more contagious than Delta. If so that's bad.


Not if it is as lethal as the common cold?


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Farmerga said:


> Anyone with even a passing knowledge of virology knows that viruses mutate, often very quickly. This is normal and those who want us to cower know that it is normal. It is why we have to get a flu shot each year, the flu viruses are in a constant state of mutation. Usually, when a virus becomes easier to spread, it becomes less lethal. This is how the pandemic will end, with a flu like sickness from an endemic Covid virus.


This variant is not normal.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

MoonRiver said:


> Supposedly more contagious than Delta. Don't know the lethality yet. Likely already in US.
> 
> One theory is it is to create lockdowns and depress economies to blunt the effect of inflation.
> Another is so that individual investors will be scared out of the market so brokers can buy cheap before the Santa Claus rally.
> Or maybe it is just more bad luck!


I'm not sure it is even real. Israel set up a 'war game' scenario awhile back to test their response to a virus they called "the Omega variant' but that was just a mock up. There have been very few reports of a variant by that name in London but no major news coverage that I've seen. BTW, that site called Harley Street something in London shows other variants that I've never heard of.


----------



## boatswain2PA (Feb 13, 2020)

MoonRiver said:


> This variant is not normal.


No variant is normal.

Covid-19 isn't normal.

But I'm not worried about the transmissibility until I see the death rate.

I'm shooting from the hip, but the death rate of the common coronaviruses is near zero, and they are extremely transmissible.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

MoonRiver said:


> This variant is not normal.


This whole thing isn't normal.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

MoonRiver said:


> This variant is not normal.


Do you mean it is not a natural mutation? If it is, I assure you it is normal for wild viruses to mutate and create variants. If it is not, we have larger problems.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

MoonRiver said:


> Supposedly more contagious than Delta. Don't know the lethality yet. Likely already in US.
> 
> One theory is it is to create lockdowns and depress economies to blunt the effect of inflation.
> Another is so that individual investors will be scared out of the market so brokers can buy cheap before the Santa Claus rally.
> Or maybe it is just more bad luck!


So this would be the Nu Wu Flu?
They call it the “Nu” variant because nu is the 13th letter of the Greek alphabet and this is the 13th variant discovered. 
How are we so lucky?
Lets all get ready for the Nu Year.
We are going to need mail in voting again. It is a must in order to keep people safe.


----------



## Northof49 (Mar 3, 2018)

More scare porn. Announced exactly 666 days after WHO announced Covid 19. Plandemic to depopulate.
Omicron not Omega.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Farmerga said:


> Do you mean it is not a natural mutation? If it is, I assure you it is normal for wild viruses to mutate and create variants. If it is not, we have larger problems.


Supposedly it developed in someone who was immune-compromised (HIV) and contains a large number of mutations.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I corrected the name of the variant to Omicron. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Novavax Developing Vaccine Against Variant That Appeared 72 Hours Ago - Will Be Ready in Two Weeks, Already in Emergency Use Trials in Indonesia and Phillipines - The Last Refuge


Wow, 72 hours ago no one even heard the name Omicron variant. Now, in less than three days, a variant has been identified, global travel has been halted, states of emergency have been declared, and now we see a pharmaceutical company announcing the variant specific vaccine trial that will begin...




theconservativetreehouse.com





Wow, 72 hours ago no one even heard the name _Omicron_ variant. Now, in less than three days, a variant has been identified, global travel has been halted, states of emergency have been declared, and now we see a pharmaceutical company announcing the variant specific vaccine trial that will begin in the U.S. in a few weeks. This government relationship with Big Pharma is certainly generating some fast action, eh?


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Farmerga said:


> Anyone with even a passing knowledge of virology knows that viruses mutate, often very quickly. This is normal and those who want us to cower know that it is normal. It is why we have to get a flu shot each year, the flu viruses are in a constant state of mutation. Usually, when a virus becomes easier to spread, it becomes less lethal. This is how the pandemic will end, with a flu like sickness from an endemic Covid virus.


But . . . anybody who remembers the original selling point of the Covid vaccine was that it would cause the vaccinated person's mRNA to produce some magic bullet that would prevent ALL mutations of the corona virus from spreading in the person's body.

How did that work out?

In case some may have forgotten:
Understanding mRNA COVID-19 Vaccines

-----------------------------
To trigger an immune response, many vaccines put a weakened or inactivated germ into our bodies. Not mRNA vaccines. Instead, mRNA vaccines use mRNA created in a laboratory to teach our cells how to make a protein—or even just a piece of a protein—that triggers an immune response inside our bodies. That immune response, which produces antibodies, is what protects us from getting infected if the real virus enters our bodies.

First, COVID-19 mRNA vaccines are given in the upper arm muscle. The mRNA will enter the muscle cells and instruct the cells’ machinery to produce* a harmless piece* of what is called the spike protein. The spike protein is found on the surface of *the virus that causes COVID-19*. After the protein piece is made, our cells break down the mRNA and remove it.
Next, our cells display the spike protein piece on their surface. Our immune system recognizes that the protein doesn’t belong there. This triggers our immune system to produce antibodies and activate other immune cells to fight off what it thinks is an infection. This is what your body might do to fight off the infection if you got sick with COVID-19.
At the end of the process, our bodies have learned how to protect against future infection from the virus that causes COVID-19. The benefit of COVID-19 mRNA vaccines, like all vaccines, is that those vaccinated gain this protection without ever having to risk the potentially serious consequences of getting sick with COVID-19. Any temporary discomfort experienced after getting the vaccine is a natural part of the process and an indication that the vaccine is working.
--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

'RONA 4-EVA!!!


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

*Why IS the Omicron variant so scary? Super strain has evolved to have ALL of the worst mutations of Alpha, Beta and Delta combined plus new ones that could make it the most infectious and jab-resistant variant ever *

*British scientists warn new variant has twice as many mutations as Delta*
*Experts think it will slash protection from Covid vaccines by 40 per cent*
*Health Secretary Sajid Javid last night announced travel from six countries*









Botswana Covid variant may - what we know so far


Scientists believe that its extensive mutations mean it must have originated in a severely immunocompromised patient, possibly an undiagnosed person with AIDS.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

“Believe it must have….”

This means they don’t know jack.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

NRA_guy said:


> But . . . anybody who remembers the original selling point of the Covid vaccine was that it would cause the vaccinated person's mRNA to produce some magic bullet that would prevent ALL mutations of the corona virus from spreading in the person's body.
> 
> How did that work out?
> 
> ...


At least there is now passing mention of possible side effects and flagging efficacy in studies:

and the vaccines can be associated with rare off-target or toxic effects, including allergic reactions, myocarditis, and immune-mediated thrombosis and thrombocytopenia in some healthy adults.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Wonder when they are going to admit that there are going to be variants of the variants forming exponentially until an attempt at vaccine is futile, and they recommend staying at home, resting, and drinking plenty of fluids if you feel sick? Cover your cough or sneeze, wash hands frequently in cold season, try to stay healthy through diet, exercise and regular doctor checkups, take anti inflammatory drugs and decongestants as needed, and so on. That will pretty much put us back in the 1960's, and admit that everything done so far was just for power , control, and money. 

Some doctor will figure out a drug that helps keep your tastebuds working, there will be covid commercials saying "when you get a covid variant this covid season, trust Tasty-rona, the taste bud protector, so you don't miss the taste of that Thanksgiving dinner". That is about the best that we have been able to hope for since the beginning, in reality.


----------



## CoffeeChickensandJesus (Apr 2, 2021)

The doctors working the "front lines" are saying they don't understand the hysteria as the cases are MILD.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

MoonRiver said:


> *Why IS the Omicron variant so scary? Super strain has evolved to have ALL of the worst mutations of Alpha, Beta and Delta combined plus new ones that could make it the most infectious and jab-resistant variant ever *
> 
> *British scientists warn new variant has twice as many mutations as Delta*
> *Experts think it will slash protection from Covid vaccines by 40 per cent*
> ...


They never say much about how pathogenic it is. Corona viruses are all over the place and the least virulent (common cold) spread the fastest and easiest. 
It doesn't matter how many mutations it has, other than the more it has the less the vaccines work. It is almost certainly not as deadly as the original, or, even Delta.


----------



## Northof49 (Mar 3, 2018)

BIG PHARMA Received Emergency Use Approval a Couple of Weeks Ago for COVID Variant Discovered a Couple Days Ago?



The wonders of modern medicine?



It seems like only yesterday we were reporting on the new COVID variant coming out of Africa.



But within hours there were already vaccines for the new variant.



Reuters reported yesterday:





Novavax Inc (NVAX.O) said on Friday it had started working on a version of its COVID-19 vaccine to target the variant detected in South Africa and would have the shot ready for testing and manufacturing in the next few weeks.



The company’s COVID-19 shot contains an actual version of the virus’ spike protein that cannot cause disease but can trigger the immune system. The vaccine developer said it had started developing a spike protein specifically based on the known genetic sequence of the variant, B.1.1.529.



Novavax’s vaccine received its first emergency use approval earlier this month in Indonesia followed by the Philippines. Other vaccine developers, including Germany’s BioNTech SE and Johnson & Johnson, have said they are testing the effectiveness of their shots against the new variant, which is named Omicron by the World Health Organization



As we reported last night, other companies are ready to test their vaccine within the next two weeks as well.



The Conservative Treehouse writes:



Wow, 72 hours ago no one even heard the name Omicron variant. Now, in less than three days, a variant has been identified, global travel has been halted, states of emergency have been declared, and now we see a pharmaceutical company announcing the variant-specific vaccine trial that will begin in the U.S. in a few weeks. This government relationship with Big Pharma is certainly generating some fast action, eh?



Yes, the miracles(?!) of modern medicine.



https:_//_www.thegatewaypundit.com/2021/11/shocking-big-pharma-received-emergency-use-approval-couple-weeks-ago-covid-discovered-couple-days-ago/


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Farmerga said:


> They never say much about how pathogenic it is. Corona viruses are all over the place and the least virulent (common cold) spread the fastest and easiest.
> It doesn't matter how many mutations it has, other than the more it has the less the vaccines work. It is almost certainly not as deadly as the original, or, even Delta.


There are additional amino acids added to Omicron, which I believe is unusual.


----------



## starrynights (Oct 7, 2021)

Farmerga said:


> Do you mean it is not a natural mutation? If it is, I assure you it is normal for wild viruses to mutate and create variants. If it is not, we have larger problems.


we have larger problems, we just don't know it quite yet.


----------



## boatswain2PA (Feb 13, 2020)

Omicron variant symptoms ‘unusual but mild,’ South African doctor says


South Africa's Dr. Angelique Coetzee who first alerted authorities to the presence of the COVID-19 omicron variant reported that it presents "unusual but mild" symptoms.




www.foxnews.com





I'm even less worried about the virus now.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

CoffeeChickensandJesus said:


> The doctors working the "front lines" are saying they don't understand the hysteria as the cases are MILD.


They better silence those doctors before they ruin the scare value of this 'new' variant.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

MoonRiver said:


> There are additional amino acids added to Omicron, which I believe is unusual.


It is not. DNA codes for specific amino acids, change the code, change the AA.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Farmerga said:


> It is not. DNA codes for specific amino acids, change the code, change the AA.


I wasn't talking about changing one amino acid for another, but coding for new amino acids to be added to the spike protein.

I think doctors and scientists are afraid to say what many people are thinking. We can't assume this is a natural occurring mutation. It's not like just the color of the car changed, but so did the engine, the tires, the bumpers, and the car is a foot longer.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm wondering if a better approach would be to give folks a vaccine more like the flu shot---a mild case of Covid using dead virus or whatever---and let the body develop an immunity.

I know that it would not be as profitable to Moderna, J&J, and Pfizer.

Link
------------------------
6 Mar 2021 article

_The arrival of Covid-19 vaccines promises a return to more normal life – and has created a global market worth tens of billions of dollars in annual sales for some pharmaceutical companies.

Among the biggest winners will be Moderna and Pfizer – two very different US pharma firms which are both charging more than $30 per person for the protection of their two-dose vaccines. While Moderna was founded just 11 years ago, has never made a profit and employed just 830 staff pre-pandemic, Pfizer traces its roots back to 1849, made a net profit of $9.6bn last year and employs nearly 80,000 staff.
----------------------------_


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

MoonRiver said:


> I wasn't talking about changing one amino acid for another, but coding for new amino acids to be added to the spike protein.
> 
> I think doctors and scientists are afraid to say what many people are thinking. We can't assume this is a natural occurring mutation. It's not like just the color of the car changed, but so did the engine, the tires, the bumpers, and the car is a foot longer.


If it is not natural it needs to be investigated. It seems that while this virus is very easily spread, it is also mild, but, there can be many natural mutations show up in a new variant even coding for totally different amino acids on the spike protein. That is how a virus becomes more easily spread from person to person, and also how viruses jump species.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Farmerga said:


> If it is not natural it needs to be investigated. It seems that while this virus is very easily spread, it is also mild, but, there can be many natural mutations show up in a new variant even coding for totally different amino acids on the spike protein. That is how a virus becomes more easily spread from person to person, and also how viruses jump species.


I just heard a good description of Omicron.

Delta was like a thief who dyed his hair.
Omicron is like a thief that had plastic surgery and now has a new face.


----------



## boatswain2PA (Feb 13, 2020)

But apparently only steals your dirty socks, cause so far reports are it doesn't cause much disease burden on anyone.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

boatswain2PA said:


> But apparently only steals your dirty socks, cause so far reports are it doesn't cause much disease burden on anyone.



Wrong. It is much worse. It only steals one of your dirty socks.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

“The South African doctor who first alerted authorities to the presence of the COVID-19 omicron variant reported that it presents "unusual but mild" symptoms.”


"It presents mild disease with symptoms being sore muscles and tiredness for a day or two not feeling well," Coetzee explained. "So far, we have detected that those infected do not suffer the loss of taste or smell. They might have a slight cough. There are no prominent symptoms.”










Omicron variant symptoms ‘unusual but mild,’ South African doctor says


South Africa's Dr. Angelique Coetzee who first alerted authorities to the presence of the COVID-19 omicron variant reported that it presents "unusual but mild" symptoms.




www.foxnews.com







Seems many of the mutations are in the spikes. 

“Changes to the spike protein are particularly concerning because vaccines have been designed to help the body recognise the spike shape. If they change too much, the immune system will be blind to an infection. 

Put simply, vaccines would stop working and all our hard won protection would be lost.”









Why the omicron Covid variant is the most concerning so far


The new variant has a large number of mutations which could help it dodge immunity and make it more infectious




www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

MoonRiver said:


> I just heard a good description of Omicron.
> 
> Delta was like a thief who dyed his hair.
> Omicron is like a thief that had plastic surgery and now has a new face.


If a virus can have a goal it is to be passed on. To achieve this it will become more contagious and less lethal. That appears to be what is happening here.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Redlands Okie said:


> “The South African doctor who first alerted authorities to the presence of the COVID-19 omicron variant reported that it presents "unusual but mild" symptoms.”
> 
> 
> "It presents mild disease with symptoms being sore muscles and tiredness for a day or two not feeling well," Coetzee explained. "So far, we have detected that those infected do not suffer the loss of taste or smell. They might have a slight cough. There are no prominent symptoms.”
> ...


If the virulence, or, lack thereof holds, who cares if the vaccines don't work for this variant?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I just read an article talking about people needing boosters frequently and how some countries are pushing for full strength boosters sooner after getting the other shots.

I am not a pin cushion.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

O M I C R O N
M O R O N I C


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Farmerga said:


> If the virulence, or, lack thereof holds, who cares if the vaccines don't work for this variant?


I'll take this one:

Joe Biden, Pfizer, Moderna, and Johnson & Johnson

And, I might add: To a lesser degree, all of the left wing, liberal, big government, 1-world fans


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

CoffeeChickensandJesus said:


> The doctors working the "front lines" are saying they don't understand the hysteria as the cases are MILD.


Yet 96% of them have taken the vaccine.









AMA survey shows over 96% of doctors fully vaccinated against COVID-19


New data point toward high COVID-19 vaccine confidence among practicing physicians.




www.ama-assn.org


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Nevada said:


> Yet 96% of them have taken the vaccine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's because they either take the jab or get fired. You know it, I know it, and it has happened.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Nevada said:


> CoffeeChickensandJesus said:
> 
> 
> > The doctors working the "front lines" are saying they don't understand the hysteria as the cases are MILD.
> ...


You’re really pulling hard for that vaccine shot, aren’t you?

The doctors in the report are referring to patients’ symptoms, not their own.

The vaccination rate in South Africa is about 40%.

Wanna take another swing at that narrative? I know it’s a precious one to you. We’ll let you have a mulligan.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Nevada said:


> Yet 96% of them have taken the vaccine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The key part of this is the doctors are saying the cases are mild. While the industrial medical complex is working very, very fast to produce a "vaccine" to combat this mild outbreak.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

no really said:


> The key part of this is the doctors are saying the cases are mild. While the industrial medical complex is working very, very fast to produce a "vaccine" to combat this mild outbreak.


The new vaccine and the new oral pills will rake in billions of dollars for big pharma. The US alone will order billions of dollars worth and cram through fast approval. So now that most have taken the shots, the government us pushing boosters and next it will be pushing the new vaccine to continue the endless number of jabs you should take to be a good citizen.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Here's something I find interesting.

Omicron is the name of an Italian movie from 1960. It's about an alien taking over the body of an Earthman in order to learn about the planet so his race can conquer Earth.









Omicron (1963) - IMDb


Omicron: Directed by Ugo Gregoretti. With Renato Salvatori, Rosemary Dexter, Franco Luzzi, Gaetano Quartararo. An alien takes over the body of an Earthman in order to learn about the planet so his race can take it over.




www.imdb.com


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

The doctor, who has practiced for over 30 years and chairs the South African Medical Association, said that *none of the Omicron patients suffered from a loss of taste or smell *typically associated with Covid, but instead presented with unusual markers like *intense fatigue and a high pulse rate*. DailMail

In another place, I read the symptoms included *headache, body ache, and runny nose*. 

Put them all together and those are exactly the symptoms I had about 3 weeks ago - no loss of taste or smell, high pulse rate, fatigue, headache, body ache, runny nose. The symptoms were mild and lasted about a week.

I tested negative, but I had been taking IVM and other supplements and used mouthwash and an iodine nasal wash just before I was tested. On another board, the consensus was that IVM, mouthwash, and iodine nasal wash could quite possibly create a false negative


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

MoonRiver said:


> The doctor, who has practiced for over 30 years and chairs the South African Medical Association, said that *none of the Omicron patients suffered from a loss of taste or smell *typically associated with Covid, but instead presented with unusual markers like *intense fatigue and a high pulse rate*. DailMail
> 
> In another place, I read the symptoms included *headache, body ache, and runny nose*. Put them all together and those are exactly the symptoms I had about 3 weeks ago - no loss of taste or smell, high pulse rate, fatigue, headache, body ache, runny nose. The symptoms were mild and lasted about a week.


Those symptoms are remarkably similar to many colds I've had over the years. Some of them can make you quite miserable.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

no really said:


> The key part of this is the doctors are saying the cases are mild.


If that were true doctors wouldn't fool with getting covid vaccines.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Nevada said:


> If that were true doctors wouldn't fool with getting covid vaccines.


Interesting LOL.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Nevada said:


> If that were true doctors wouldn't fool with getting covid vaccines.


I know a few that haven't been vaccinated, and won't be getting it either. One is a professor of virology and specializes in infectious diseases at Baylor. Why would i trust Fauci over her? He's lied too many times to be taken seriously don't you think?


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Nevada said:


> If that were true doctors wouldn't fool with getting covid vaccines.


The past year or so proves that wrong


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

If you rearange the letters in omicron you get moronic, which is what you are if you fall for this junk again.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

They skipped two letters of the Greek alphabet, because the one after Nu would have offended the patent holder for the disease.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Nevada said:


> If that were true doctors wouldn't fool with getting covid vaccines.


FFS, NV, this thread is about the new “variant” that Fauci et. al. are telling us to live in fear of. The doctors being discussed are in the countries that have encountered this new “variant”, and they’re saying that cases are mild. This new “variant” is only a couple weeks old. The 96% of doctors were forced to take the vaccine shot months ago.

Try to keep up, man.

Are we witnessing a new side-effect of the vaccine shot?
Have you been drinking it straight from the bottle again?


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Omicron could actually be the final round of the vaccine, if we don’t let the global ruling class fool us into shutting down again. If it really does present mild symptoms, let everyone get it. Hell, offer straight-up Covid-Omicron as an injectable, no chaser.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Omicron could actually be the final round of the vaccine, if we don’t let the global ruling class fool us into shutting down again. If it really does present mild symptoms, let everyone get it. Hell, offer straight-up Covid-Omicron as an injectable, no chaser.


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

He sure sounds like a Kennedy


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

Nevada said:


> Yet 96% of them have taken the vaccine.





Nevada said:


> If that were true doctors wouldn't fool with getting covid vaccines.


Oh come on! You can't be so dense you don't realize that the 96% have been vaccinated before this new variant came about *and* that the "mild" word is refering to the new variant... how could anyone possibly conflate the two???... unless you're deliberately trying to obfuscate... if so you're making a p-poor job of it.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Are we witnessing a new side-effect of the vaccine shot?


You don't believe that.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Nevada said:


> You don't believe that.


Yeah. You got me.

You’ve been saying dumb **** since WAY before the vaccine shot came out.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Chris Martinson of Peak Prosperity suggested the name OMYGOD to the WHO for the new variant, but they went with Omicron.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

What irritates me most about the propaganda is that the mouthpieces say things like, "Half the people who have this variant are not vaccinated."

They neglect to say "And half of these people did have the jab."

Thereby ignoring the fact that their injection does not work.

Worse is the people who keep insisting that, because they took the shot, they are 1.) better than anyone else, and 2.) not going to get the bioweapon disease, or (if they do get it) they won't get as sick as those who refused the jab.

The facts are, the jab does not work. People are getting sick from the jab. TPTB are still invested in forcing this jab on Every.Single.Person. And too many who took the jab are blaming those who refuse.

And there is no variant. Nor is there a "variant vaccine." Not that fast, people. They announced the "variant" last week, and already there's a shot for it.

Oh, please. I beg you, THINK. If you were wrong about getting the shot, don't double down and make things worse. Don't turn against other people, and don't be a tool of the coup and try to take down others who refused to comply. 

I'm done.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Before you attack the source, he simply translated it. Interesting analysis of the data available:

Higher vaccination rates lead to higher overall mortality


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Here's another article showing the vaccines raised the markers in the blood vessels of a test group alarmingly high and increased the likely hood of an acute cardiac event in the group from 11% to 25% over the next 5 years. Saw an article listing the names of young athletes in their primes who died after the vaccine while playing their sports. The list was long. This is an example of the reasons vaccines are normally tested long term before being released.

Heart risk after vaccines - YouTube


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

I know I use the Babylon Bee too often. But, this is just too [insert the right descriptor here] not to share:

Naming the new variant


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

There is nothing to worry about. I am sure Gates and Soros have our best interests at heart developing these vaccines.


----------



## boatswain2PA (Feb 13, 2020)

poppy said:


> That's because they either take the jab or get fired. You know it, I know it, and it has happened.


Almost all of us vaccinated well before any mandate. We see the data, we treat the patients. 

There is indeed a risk with the vaccine. There is a much greater risk (although still very low, especially if you are young and healthy) from the virus itself.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

boatswain2PA said:


> Almost all of us vaccinated well before any mandate. We see the data, we treat the patients.
> 
> There is indeed a risk with the vaccine. There is a much greater risk (although still very low, especially if you are young and healthy) from the virus itself.


I just listened to a panel of 5 doctors all say just the opposite. According to them, the vaccine might save 1 in 1 million kids under 18.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

boatswain2PA said:


> Almost all of us vaccinated well before any mandate. We see the data, we treat the patients.
> 
> There is indeed a risk with the vaccine. There is a much greater risk (although still very low, especially if you are young and healthy) from the virus itself.


There is also the risk from comorbidities. My parents had the virus, thought it was allergies, the test said covid. They have no comorbidities and take no prescription drugs. I had at some point, no idea when but tested for antibodies showed I had.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Five doctors on a panel. All agreed.

So?

Does anyone believe a setup scenario like that anymore?


----------



## boatswain2PA (Feb 13, 2020)

MoonRiver said:


> I just listened to a panel of 5 doctors all say just the opposite. According to them, the vaccine might save 1 in 1 million kids under 18.


I don't know where the data is yet on the risks/benefits of vaccinating kids. I know my little one isn't getting vaccinated for this for a while, if ever. He is at virtually zero risk of serious disease from covid.

I, on the other hand, swim in covid every shift, am middle-aged, and have breathed in too much smoke/fire. And while I am still extremely healthy, Covid-19 has taken out plenty of people in my demograph, so the extremely low risk of the vaccine in me is better than the low risk of me getting serious sick/dying from Covid-19.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

DH just wondered out loud: If NZ and Oz are completely shut down, how did the "new variant" get in there?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Exactamundo


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

no really said:


> There is also the risk from comorbidities. My parents had the virus, thought it was allergies, the test said covid. They have no comorbidities and take no prescription drugs. I had at some point, no idea when but tested for antibodies showed I had.


Same with my extended family. I have a group of them that live next door to each other, and everyone got antibody tested when my elderly mom went into the hospital for back surgery and had a positive antibody test. All also positive, no one with as much as a case of sniffles to remember when they might have been exposed. They're all in good health with none of the risk factors for severe reactions (other than my mom who is just, well, old, and has Parkinson's but is otherwise in very good physical health - back issue was due to a Parkinson's related accident, not anything degenerative).

Only one of them is vaccinated, so apparently not much to tell on that part of my anecdote, either.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

boatswain2PA said:


> I don't know where the data is yet on the risks/benefits of vaccinating kids. I know my little one isn't getting vaccinated for this for a while, if ever. He is at virtually zero risk of serious disease from covid.
> 
> I, on the other hand, swim in covid every shift, am middle-aged, and have breathed in too much smoke/fire. And while I am still extremely healthy, Covid-19 has taken out plenty of people in my demograph, so the extremely low risk of the vaccine in me is better than the low risk of me getting serious sick/dying from Covid-19.


I believe there is plenty of data out about the mortality or permanent deleterious effects of the Wuflu on children. The original premise for vaccinating those at low risk for death or terrible outcomes from the Wuflu was to keep them from getting infected and transmitting it. That premise is no longer valid. So, why do you think there is a push/mandates for vaccinating those at low risk when there is a great deal of evidence that these vaccines are riskier than we were led to believe?


----------



## boatswain2PA (Feb 13, 2020)

Pony said:


> DH just wondered out loud: If NZ and Oz are completely shut down, how did the "new variant" get in there?


contrails? (joking!)


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

boatswain2PA said:


> contrails? (joking!)


chemtrails. get the whacko theories verbage down or they won't take you seriously.


----------



## boatswain2PA (Feb 13, 2020)

Hiro said:


> I believe there is plenty of data out about the mortality or permanent deleterious effects of the Wuflu on children. The original premise for vaccinating those at low risk for death or terrible outcomes from the Wuflu was to keep them from getting infected and transmitting it. That premise is no longer valid. So, why do you think there is a push/mandates for vaccinating those at low risk when there is a great deal of evidence that these vaccines are riskier than we were led to believe?


Data for the Wuflu and children, yes. Data on the vaccine and children....not yet. Not a lot of of serious side effects in trials, but let's wait a few months to see how it does after millions of doses.

Agree the vaccines aren't nearly as good as we were promised they would be.

Politics has followed the public money into healthcare. And where political power and money are, you will find leftists who want to control both (along with everyone else). This is why the CDC utterly dropped the ball on this pandemic - - - they were too busy studying the effects of climate change on transracial queer children who will be born in the 23rd century.

As for me - I encourage older adults to get vaccinated, younger adults with comorbidities to get vaccinated, and everyone else to have a chat with their physician about the risks/benefits of vaccination.


----------



## boatswain2PA (Feb 13, 2020)

Hiro said:


> chemtrails. get the whacko theories verbage down or they won't take you seriously.


I think I'm okay with them not taking me seriously! lol


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Pony said:


> DH just wondered out loud: If NZ and Oz are completely shut down, how did the "new variant" get in there?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Hiro said:


> View attachment 102767


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

There was something on the news, a story in which the Oz folks admitted that they suspect the "variant" was brought in by a Jabbed Person.

Don't have it right now, and I must hit the rack. But I'm sure someone will try to call me out on this (with much disdain and strident vitriol) so I will remember to come back to it.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

New variant hysteria comes from same institution that popularized lockdowns & previous COVID scares


The best uncensored news, information, and analysis.




www.blacklistednews.com




_The new variant scare campaign originated earlier this week with a Twitter thread from Tom Peacock, a postdoc in his early 30s who is employed at Imperial College London. He set the gears in motion through his alarmist interpretation of the variant, describing the new strain as having a “really awful Spike mutation profile.” _


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Here's the link I promised last night:









Omicron Variant Reaches Australia, Gov Says Vaxxed People Brought Mutant Strain Back from Africa


Australia has already acted to isolate travelers who brought the Omicron variant of the coronavirus into Australia.




www.westernjournal.com





*Health officials in New South Wales, Australia’s most heavily populated state, confirmed Sunday that the variant was already there.*
*
“NSW Health can confirm urgent genomic testing undertaken today shows two overseas travelers have been infected with the new Omicron B.1.1.529 COVID-19 variant of concern,” New South Wales Health said in a statement on its website.

The statement said the two people with the variant “came to Sydney from southern Africa on the evening of Saturday, November 27. They underwent testing on arrival and tested positive for COVID-19 late last night.”
*
*“Both people are fully vaccinated,” the statement noted, adding that the two infected individuals are in isolation.*


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

This is what I find disturbing: some of the symptoms of the "variant" (that were not symptoms of the original version of the bioweapon) are the same as the adverse reaction to the jabs.

Unusual that a virus would increase in virulence, rather than follow the accepted scientific pattern of losing strength.

How convenient.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

That is just a coinkydink. We are already well into what would be a normal flu season but perhaps this will be another year without flu.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Took 10 days before this one even made news. Day late dollar short. Before science lets it be know it's spread. Unless we are willing to close borders the virus wont be stopped.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Forcast said:


> Took 10 days before this one even made news. Day late dollar short. Before science lets it be know it's spread. Unless we are willing to close borders the virus wont be stopped.


Fauci is science, according to him. 

This virus will continue, humans cannot control it after creating it.

The hypocrisy of forcing ineffective jabs on US citizens, yet leaving borders open to those not jabbed is rather obvious.

TPTB don't care until enough people realize/recognize the emperor has no clothes and, even worse, they did this to We the People or us serfs.....the choice is yours.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Here's an interesting article by someone explaining why some of us are not getting the vax and others are pushing it. Everything in it is true. I think it boils down to whether or not you believe everything government or pharma companies tell you and whether you read a lot of information from many sources and think for yourself.

On "Science," "Data," and Bull**** (letsgetunplugged.com)


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

O M I C R O N D E L T A

M E D I A C O N T R O L


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

poppy said:


> Here's an interesting article by someone explaining why some of us are not getting the vax and others are pushing it. Everything in it is true. I think it boils down to whether or not you believe everything government or pharma companies tell you and whether you read a lot of information from many sources and think for yourself.
> 
> On "Science," "Data," and Bull**** (letsgetunplugged.com)


It's been deleted already.

Nope, I found it. You have to scroll down and click on the box for that entry.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I said from the beginning that the test subjects were not being tested for covid once the emergency approval was granted. To date there still have been no updates on the original test group, since the approval was given.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Danaus29 said:


> I said from the beginning that the test subjects were not being tested for covid once the emergency approval was granted. To date there still have been no updates on the original test group, since the approval was given.


They intentionally deleted the control group by informing they were in the control group.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

There has never been an update on covid cases in either group. Not a peep since the approval was given. So much for their transparency.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Danaus29 said:


> There has never been an update on covid cases in either group. Not a peep since the approval was given. So much for their transparency.


It's science.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Hiro said:


> It's science.


It must be that new woke science. They never performed scientific trials like that when I was learning the ropes.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Danaus29 said:


> It must be that new woke science. They never performed scientific trials like that when I was learning the ropes.


I think it is the newish profit minded science that I recognize like the profit minded religion......wait, I think we have all seen this before.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

poppy said:


> Here's an interesting article by someone explaining why some of us are not getting the vax and others are pushing it. Everything in it is true. I think it boils down to whether or not you believe everything government or pharma companies tell you and whether you read a lot of information from many sources and think for yourself.
> 
> On "Science," "Data," and Bull**** (letsgetunplugged.com)


Let's see if this one works:

https://www.letsgetunplugged.com/post/on-science-data-and-bull****
Okay, it doesn't work because of the asterisks entered by the algorithm.

Copy/paste the link, then enter the four letters that strike fear in the heart of all snowflakes: S H I T. But no spaces in between.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Very informative article, thanks!!!


----------



## VBF (Apr 15, 2017)

SIL just got a positive result. Symptoms are the same as the omicron variant. Now it's just a waiting game for me as BIL has the same symptoms and has been riding to work with DH the last couple of days.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)




----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

VBF said:


> SIL just got a positive result. Symptoms are the same as the omicron variant. Now it's just a waiting game for me as BIL has the same symptoms and has been riding to work with DH the last couple of days.


FlCCC I-Mask+ protocol is worth looking at.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

I have a magic monkey foot. If I rub it on you, it will work to prevent covid, except when it doesn't, and when that happens, it won't be as bad as it would have been if not for me. I also have a magic nickel. If you can call a flip, you have covid. If I flip it on a dead person, and it lands heads up, they died from covid. You owe me a jillion dollars, and if you argue with my irrefutable coin flip technology I will have you arrested. Don't worry, magic monkey foot works on all variants. But there might be a variant that it doesn't work on, so don't have Christmas, which is a perfect solution for the shipping crisis. But don't forget the monkey foot, you will need it rubbed up on you pretty often.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Pony said:


> View attachment 102860


There is no instant test, but, RT-PCR would be used to determine variant.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Farmerga said:


> There is no instant test, but, RT-PCR would be used to determine variant.


It would not detect the variant. It does not detect the virus. 

The latest news from a Canadian lawsuit is that the state up there had to admit that no information on the isolation of the virus exists.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Pony said:


> It would not detect the variant. It does not detect the virus.
> 
> The latest news from a Canadian lawsuit is that the state up there had to admit that no information on the isolation of the virus exists.


It would detect particular DNA sequences and, thereby detect virus.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

The new variant was found in California, I read it in the news today


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

RJ2019 said:


> The new variant was found in California, I read it in the news today


Which makes me ask, "What's going on out there from which they want to distract attention?"


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Pony said:


> Which makes me ask, "What's going on out there from which they want to distract attention?"


I'm sure we will figure it out soon enough.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Farmerga said:


> It would detect particular DNA sequences and, thereby detect virus.


No, it doesn't. 









FDA document admits "covid" PCR test was developed without isolated covid samples for test calibration, effectively admitting it's testing something else


A document just released by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) openly admits that the infamous PCR test for the Wuhan coronavirus (Covid-19) was developed not with actual samples of the Chinese Virus, but rather what appears to be genetic material from a common cold virus. Since the Fauc




www.naturalnews.com







https://www.fda.gov/media/134922/download


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Pony said:


> No, it doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The one for public consumption, perhaps, but that is just an issue with the template used. Correct templates can and have been developed in the research world that actually will detect any number of variants. And contrary to the article, a PCR test that uses templates based on the common cold, will not detect influenza. Different family of virus. The test in the article is not a research test meant to distinguish between variants, but, rather is a test for the COVID virus itself.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Pony said:


> Which makes me ask, "What's going on out there from which they want to distract attention?"


And 4 or 5 in NY.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Again variants are being used as a scare tactic by various governments, but, everything points to this variant being less virulent and easier to catch. That is what would be expected to happen. Viruses change and tend to become easier to spread and less lethal over time. THIS IS A GOOD THING. You want the less lethal virus infecting as many people as possible in order to push out more lethal variants.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Farmerga said:


> Again variants are being used as a scare tactic by various governments, but, everything points to this variant being less virulent and easier to catch. That is what would be expected to happen. Viruses change and tend to become easier to spread and less lethal over time. THIS IS A GOOD THING. You want the less lethal virus infecting as many people as possible in order to push out more lethal variants.


We should have a Wuhan Flu version of Chicken Pox Parties.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Pony said:


> We should have a Wuhan Flu version of Chicken Pox Parties.


Now how will that make money for the drug companies and their governmental enablers?


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

barnbilder said:


> I have a magic monkey foot. If I rub it on you, it will work to prevent covid, except when it doesn't, and when that happens, it won't be as bad as it would have been if not for me. I also have a magic nickel. If you can call a flip, you have covid. If I flip it on a dead person, and it lands heads up, they died from covid. You owe me a jillion dollars, and if you argue with my irrefutable coin flip technology I will have you arrested. Don't worry, magic monkey foot works on all variants. But there might be a variant that it doesn't work on, so don't have Christmas, which is a perfect solution for the shipping crisis. But don't forget the monkey foot, you will need it rubbed up on you pretty often.


I read that a second time, and it actually makes at least a little more sense than the Gospel of Covidia, St Fauci Version.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I listened to a doctor last night who said the Omicron variant couldn't have developed all those mutations in one person. That it would have to be a series of mutations in different people that eventually resulted in Omicron. At least that's my interpretation of what he said. The other doctor seemed to agree with him.

I haven't heard anyone in the media questioning where omicron came from.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Don't believe anti-monkey foot propaganda. Get rubbed by a monkey foot now. If anyone gets the monkey foot rub and has a breakthrough case, it is because they were obviously not patreon supporters. If you convince ten other people to get the monkey foot, you become a platinum subscriber, and will get one much needed biweekly monkey foot session free. Monkey foot may cause distended abdomen, bloating, uncontrollable vomiting, lice, fleas, mange, bad posture, poor annunciation, and loss of IQ points. Only use at the recommendation of a patreon supporter, not for use in lactating males or prepubescent geriatric patients.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

As of this afternoon, 3 cases of omicron have been found in the US. All 3 people were vaccinated. I'm waiting to hear how the unvaccinated are spreading this one.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

MoonRiver said:


> I listened to a doctor last night who said the Omicron variant couldn't have developed all those mutations in one person. That it would have to be a series of mutations in different people that eventually resulted in Omicron. At least that's my interpretation of what he said. The other doctor seemed to agree with him.
> 
> I haven't heard anyone in the media questioning where omicron came from.


It almost certainly didn't fully mutate in one person. It likely got its enhanced infectivity in one, or, a few hosts, then blew up in number of infected and got itself on the radar.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

I have a magic toilet. If it goes long enough without being flushed, I can look inside the body of every human on earth, at any point in time, past, future, whenever. I will be able to tell exactly when the very first mutation happened. I can assure you that it didn't happen like several months ago, and just now make news, it made news the day after it first happened. I knew it was going to happen, but I can't discuss future events with humans in this timeline. I will rewind and check it out, and find the unvaccinated person responsible for this travesty so that they may be flogged. But I'm only sharing my findings with patreon supporters.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Farmerga said:


> It almost certainly didn't fully mutate in one person. It likely got its enhanced infectivity in one, or, a few hosts, then blew up in number of infected and got itself on the radar.


Several viral experts said from the start that vaccines like these would likely spur a series of variants and it looks like they were right.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

poppy said:


> Several viral experts said from the start that vaccines like these would likely spur a series of variants and it looks like they were right.


Well, yeah. When you vaccinate you put evolutional pressure on the virus.


----------



## Kelly Craig (Oct 10, 2021)

"But read this from the Texas Department of State Health Services FAQ: 'How can I tell if I have the Delta variant? Do labs report that to the state?” That information may not be readily available. The [PCR] viral tests that are used to determine if a person has COVID-19 are not designed to tell you what variant is causing the infection. Detecting the Delta variant, or other variants, requires a special type of testing called genomic sequencing. Due to the volume of COVID-19 cases, sequencing is not performed on all viral samples. However, because the Delta variant now accounts for the majority of COVID-19 cases in the United States, there is a strong likelihood that a positive test result indicates infection with the Delta variant.'”

[From the pages of the Health Ranger]


----------



## Kelly Craig (Oct 10, 2021)

NRA_guy said:


> But . . . anybody who remembers the original selling point of the Covid vaccine was that it would cause the vaccinated person's mRNA to produce some magic bullet that would prevent ALL mutations of the corona virus from spreading in the person's body.
> 
> How did that work out?
> 
> ...


And those with a mind to see know how pathetically that worked out. Presuming, that is, we are not talking profits, which will grow beyond all imagination, as those injured by the for profit shots are treated for heart conditions and other problems, including organ failures caused by hospital protocols.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Kelly Craig said:


> "But read this from the Texas Department of State Health Services FAQ: 'How can I tell if I have the Delta variant? Do labs report that to the state?” That information may not be readily available. The [PCR] viral tests that are used to determine if a person has COVID-19 are not designed to tell you what variant is causing the infection. Detecting the Delta variant, or other variants, requires a special type of testing called genomic sequencing. Due to the volume of COVID-19 cases, sequencing is not performed on all viral samples. However, because the Delta variant now accounts for the majority of COVID-19 cases in the United States, there is a strong likelihood that a positive test result indicates infection with the Delta variant.'”
> 
> [From the pages of the Health Ranger]


Yes, genetic sequencing is how researchers determine what type of templates are needed for the RT-PCR. Through genetic sequencing, they find the unique genetic markers for a particular variant, then they create templates that can be used to copy said marker over and over, in a sample, to a point that it can be detected.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

And absolutely no errors EVER occur during the replication process.

wink wink


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> I read that a second time, and it actually makes at least a little more sense than the Gospel of Covidia, St Fauci Version.


You have to follow the science, or the shamanistic group think if it fits the narrative better.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Donate!


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

There is a study of a patient with HIV who got Covid-19 and the virus stayed active in her for over 200 days. The doctors were taking blood tests and looking at antibodies and mutations in the Sars-Cov2 virus.

*Summary*​_While most people effectively clear SARS-CoV-2, there are several reports of prolonged infection in immunosuppressed individuals. Here we present a case of prolonged infection of greater than 6 months with shedding of high titter SARS-CoV-2 in an individual with advanced HIV and antiretroviral treatment failure. Through whole genome sequencing at multiple time-points, we demonstrate the early emergence of the E484K substitution associated with escape from neutralizing antibodies, followed by other escape mutations and the N501Y substitution found in most variants of concern. This provides support to the hypothesis of intra-host evolution as one mechanism for the emergence of SARS-CoV-2 variants with immune evasion properties._​​_





Persistent SARS-CoV-2 infection and intra-host evolution in association with advanced HIV infection


While most people effectively clear SARS-CoV-2, there are several reports of prolonged infection in immunosuppressed individuals. Here we present a case of prolonged infection of greater than 6 months with shedding of high titter SARS-CoV-2 in an individual with advanced HIV and antiretroviral...




www.medrxiv.org




_​


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> And absolutely no errors EVER occur during the replication process.
> 
> wink wink


If there are errors during replication, it would almost certainly result in a false negative result. Now if there are shenanagans......


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

poppy said:


> Several viral experts said from the start that vaccines like these would likely spur a series of variants and it looks like they were right.


Yes. Yes, I was.
I’ve never been called a viral expert before, but it’s nice to be recognized. Thank you, pop. It means a lot.




GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Deal. We won’t.
> 
> There won’t be nearly as many of us needing medical attention once the “vaccinated” mutation-ranchers solitary-quarantine. We just need you folks who took the fear-shot and are breading all these new variants to stay home and _flatten the curve_ while we fight this thing off.






GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Nope. I am now.
> 
> I’m tired of those fear junkies incubating ever worse strains of this deadly, potentially species-ending breed of airborne AIDS that those of us exercising our natural immunity have to fight off for the whole herd.
> 
> The only way we’re ever going to vanquish this plague on humanity is if all of the vaccinated people self-quarantine for the next 24 to 384 months. And it’s going to have to be a true quarantine- two vaccinated people together are more dangerous than 1,000 unvaccinated people at a face-licking party. The vaccinated are going to need to spend the next 2-32 years in solitary confinement so us natural-immunity heros can get a handle on this pandemic.


----------



## Kelly Craig (Oct 10, 2021)

In the end, it appears much of the population of the U.S. and the several states would be well advised to:

(1) Take a bit of time out and study about lobbies and the purchase of our government agents;

(2) Look into the revolving doors between the CDC and the FDA and for profit drug corporations;

(3) Look into the wisdom of relying on foreign or alien entities, such as the WHO, for guidance; 

(4) Look into the reason we have FIFTY-ONE constitutions in the several, united States and the District of Columbia (hint - our agents cannot be trusted to have only our best interest at heart, or to be qualified to determine what those best interests are);

(5) Spend some time researching so called vaccines and reporting systems, including, but not limited to, whether such systems can catch every case of a given vaccine injury or death [better than cops can catch every criminal], if the agents of those systems have agents in every clinic, hospital or other relative facility and by which it could claim first hand knowledge of a case, etc.; and,

(6) . . . .


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Kelly Craig said:


> In the end, it appears much of the population of the U.S. and the several states would be well advised to:
> 
> (1) Take a bit of time out and study about lobbies and the purchase of our government agents;
> 
> ...


Well said. It reminds me of the recent thread on corrupt preachers. Some people would agree whole heartedly with that thread but refuse to accept politicians are no better and likely even worse because they have more power than bums and beggars. They vote themselves power and exempt themselves from laws they force us to obey. 90% of them are morally corrupt. They get members of their families on boards of companies and collect big bucks. It is a racket. The days of people running for office to improve the country are about gone. Now people run solely for power and to enrich themselves.


----------

